# Contact photos



## sabresfan08 (May 3, 2012)

anyone else having problems with contact photos being too large? i used these same pictures on stock ics and they were fine. now, when i add a contact picture, they are huge and the resolution sucks. any ideas?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Edit: Assuming you're using Facebook


----------



## sabresfan08 (May 3, 2012)

im actually using photos from my gallery.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Are you using touchwiz or aosp?


----------

